# Tetra active substrate



## Ericson Sy (13 Mar 2017)

Hi is the tetra active substrate good for a carpet plant? And do i need to add gravel or sand on top? Or can i have it as it is?

Planning to set up an iwagumi ispired with moss and monte carlo. Thank you


----------



## hanssg (13 Mar 2017)

I have used this capped  with  sand  not sure if it can be used on its own it's good though I have good plant growth

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

